# Philippines: Rebels Attack Chinese Mining Company



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Philippines: Rebels Attack Chinese Mining Company
Some 100 rebels from the leftist New People's Army attacked China's Alston Mining Company, located in the town of Tubay in the southern Philippine province of Agusan del Norte, on April 6, military and police officials said, Xinhua reported.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Warning: O.T.
Hi. I read your post. Then I read the very bottom line of your box where it says : 
"I don.t give a crap."
That was a clever disguise about saying what's on your mind, sir. hahaha. :lol:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I lived there before the mines. It was a wonderful fishery.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Not odd NPA attacked mining company in Agusan. It was in Agusan a PRIVATE army of a mining company forced away people living at that land in generations. One woman died...


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Two wonderful groups... NPA and Chinese... hopeefully the Filipino workers got out the way and left them fighting till only one left standing.


----------

